# pallets with truck bed liner coating



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

This would act as a wood preservative? What does Shastina recommend? If you spray only the bottom, would it then prevent the pallet from drying off quickly? I think I would be inclined to spray all surfaces but I have no experience with this. Is this food safe?

Jean-Marc


----------



## dunbarb (Jan 23, 2015)

Shastina recommends top surface also be sprayed. Yes it is food grade, used in commercial kitchens. 
Brion


----------



## rogman (May 9, 2014)

A regional seller here sells hive bodies/components sprayed with truck bed liner at a premium. They are relatively popular.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I use green-treated lumber on the parts of my pallets that are in contact with the ground and non-treated plywood and lumber where the hive body rests. Never had a bottom go bad but my tops rot out after many years. I've learned to use treated screws that won't rust to put everything together so the repairs are quicker and easier than prying nails or cutting rusted out screws. Bed liner isn't cheap but I like the idea; probably less money to just spray the top and keep the green below. Thanks for posting. I didn't know Shastina was using bed liner.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

A friend of mine got a sample box from Shastina that was sprayed with bed liner. It started to peel off in about a month. It doesn't stick to wood well.


----------



## Whitelake (Dec 23, 2014)

There was someone around us that was doing this to hive body's. Looked great but after only three years of use the boxes started to rot out. The coating was still in good shape but you would find soft spots in the wood.


----------

